# Help! Disorientation-Visual-Neuro Problems



## Boca2016 (Jul 31, 2017)

Our pup is just over a year old. A few months ago she started waking up in the middle of the night (she sleeps in our bed) and pacing. Walking all over us and wouldn't settle down. At first we thought she just had to go out, but once we put her down she walked with a hesitation. Almost as if she couldn't see. She would take 2-3 steps stop look up in the air and then walk a few more steps and do it again. It was as if she was seeing something that wasn't there and she was about to bump into it. It usually take about an hour or so before she calms down and snaps out of it and is back to herself. We took her to the vet and they didn't find anything obvious. Her eyes seemed fine, her ears showed no sign of infection. These episodes happen sometimes once a week sometimes every other. We can't find any triggers, activity or food wise that might set them off. But she seems so out of it. This morning she had it happen again and now she is tipping her head back, like woah, what was that, then she opens her mouth just a little and then puts her head down. It's the same behavior over and over every 2-3 minutes. Anyone have any experience with this, I am thinking it must be neuron but no clue. Have to take her back in to get some blood work to see if that sheds some light. Just a worried momma here.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you filmed her doing it? I would try to get a film clip and show that to the vet to see what they think. Sounds almost like a form of epilepsy maybe?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You may also want to take her to a specialist that has experience with seizures and other brain abnormalities. A friend had a dog who had a tumor but her regular vet didn't "see" anything and didn't get properly diagnosed until she saw the specialist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

